# Home delivery for 880



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

Hello brothers and sisters I am on here today seeking guidance. I am trying to figure out what containers similar to oliver containers could retain heat longer after sealing, I am also factoring in driver shortages, their route length, and condition of insulated bags.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Good luck to you. 
Pizza the Hut and Domino Pizza have been at this forever. They pioneered hot food delivery. 
Sealing is only part of the problem. Maintaining temperatures is more difficult. Especially when you have 30 minute or more delivery travel time.. It's easier to keep hot food hot in the July/August heat...but in the January cold? I've seen where -5°F can take every bit of heat out of something just walking from the car to the front door.


----------

